

Show HN: A website to upload photos of cats and vote on the best - drewtemp
http://cats.io

======
fishtoaster
I feel like this would benefit from infinite scrolling. Having to stop and
paginate gives me too much time to evaluate just what I'm doing with my time.

~~~
drewtemp
Love the idea. Definitely will be adding this.

~~~
ForrestN
Much better already!

------
harlanlewis
Add keyboard nav to upvote, downvote, and cycle through pics. The internet
needs a streamlined cat experience.

------
why-el
It might not be possible, but I would love to see this website scaling so fast
it would become _the_ place for cat pictures, hence forcing all social media
back to doing some public good.

------
bobbypage
You should really submit this to Reddit (if you haven't already),. This is
exactly the thing that the Reddit community would die for.

~~~
christiangenco
Crosspost to:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/cats>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/aww>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/lolcats>

etc.

------
ForrestN
This a great start, I think there's definitely something here.

I think the biggest issue right now is just making the experience of browsing
more dynamic. Endless scroll would help make it easier to see more cats
faster, but I'm not sure that's enough.

One thing to think about would be making the cats able to be tagged, so we
could browse categories.

Somehow, an extra level of engagement needs to come in. As hideous as that
kittenwar.com site is, I end up wanting to stay there longer and I end up
seeing more kittens because the game aspect keeps me interested.

------
laurasbadideas
It would be nice to have next / previous / random buttons on the detail pages.

I tried to add a couple pictures, and they haven't shown up on the "newest
cats" page (and yes, I'm sure I'm not just looking at a cached version). If
that's by design, it would probably be a good idea to display a message to
that effect after a picture is added (I just got the blank "add a cat" form
after submitting my pictures).

~~~
drewtemp
Did you add a title? Otherwise the image validation could have failed.

~~~
laurasbadideas
Yes, they both had titles (something like "My cat is not a Twilight vampire"
and "Holly and Thunder on a sunny afternoon". One other thing that might be
relevant is that they were both PNGs.

~~~
drewtemp
All right. I'll check into that.

------
botolo
Nice idea. I would totally love to have an option to import pics from some
other websites, such as Flickr, Reddit, etc.

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to be adding Tumblr import soon and I'll
take a look at Flickr.

------
AlecM
My suggestion: allow users to flag inappropriate photos. Only a matter time
before someone uploads a dead cat pic.

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks for the suggestion. It's on my todo list.

------
ForrestN
Looks pretty rough on my iPad. I'm sure the normal layout would be fine if you
could just mirror that.

~~~
drewtemp
Just made some tweaks. Should be better now, but I'll work on improving that
more.

------
jv22222
There's a few pics of my cat Baily for ya ;)

(Not sure why some of them went in upside down)

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks! It's not checking EXIF data for orientation.

------
anthonyb
<http://kittenwar.com/>

------
felixchan
What javascript plugin do you use for Pinterest layou?

~~~
tar
It seems to be using Masonry (<http://masonry.desandro.com/>)

~~~
harlanlewis
Pinterest is a viral demo page for jQuery Masonry.
(<https://twitter.com/#!/gem_ray/status/167010997008211969>)

